# Rem 700 30-06 bolt problem. Need help.



## Formula233 (Sep 24, 2009)

1st this is my dads gun a older like 1990 or so 700 adl 30-06. Very good condition and not more then 500 round shot thru it. The problem is you cant open the bolt unless the take the saftey off??????????? I have told him for years that you should not have to put the saftey on fire to unload your gun?????? I have the same gun a few years newer and you can open the bolt either way. Now he says it nothing wrong with it and has always been like that. Now he just turned 80 and I hate to say does not remember like he use to. ANyway He is giving this gun to my brother and I am worried. My brother live 5 hours away and is unemploied so I dont think he has the money for a gunsmith. Anybody every had this problem and is it a possible easy fix. Oh, dad also reloads and shoots reloads. I have had a couple of his loads not load right in my gun. I dont shoot often so I just shoot factory loads. Thanks for any help.


----------



## fhalum (Oct 7, 2008)

I've got an old 700 and it's that way - the bolt will only open if the safety is off. I've never thought much about it. I've had it for at least fifteen years, and it was used when I got it, so I don't know how old it actually is. I've killed a lot of deer with it, but never thought much about the fact it was that way. I don't think your dad is loosing his memory about that one.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I don't think your dad has forgotten anything. I think they all used to be like that until a design change was made to let you open the both with the safety. With a quick google search, I found that there is some sort of lever that blocks the bolt from opening with the safety on, and that it can easily be modified so you can open the bolt with the safety on.


----------



## Formula233 (Sep 24, 2009)

Well that is good that dad may not be forgetting.... That is pretty srtange to have to take the saftey off to unload your gun???? Seems like Remington would of had a law suit against that and should of offered a fix for free. I was just worried there may be a problem that could cause serious injury. The gun has not been used much in the last 10 years. Thanks for the reply's


----------



## Formula233 (Sep 24, 2009)

ac700wildcat said:


> I don't think your dad has forgotten anything. I think they all used to be like that until a design change was made to let you open the both with the safety. With a quick google search, I found that there is some sort of lever that blocks the bolt from opening with the safety on, and that it can easily be modified so you can open the bolt with the safety on.


How did you word your goggle? I would like top search that. I found this site goggling "problem with remington 700 bolt".

Thanks


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Google remington 700 bolt lock removal I didn't actually search long enough to figure out how to do it, but read somewhere on one of the results, that it isn't hard to do. From what I just read, Remington actually had a program going where they would remove it for you free of charge, but that program expired sometime in 2008. You might just give them a call and see if they might still help you.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Your Dad is not forgetting as others have said. The 700,M77 Ruger of that era are just a few of the rifles that had what is called a two position safety. They still have the two position safety but the bolt can be opened in the safe position. I prefer an action that has a three position safety. Where the bolt is locked down and the safety lever has to be moved to allow for the bolt to be opened. We do a fair amount of pushing through heavy cover at times, the locked down bolt prevents it from being caught and accidentally opening the bolt.

The new two position safety has created some issues for my daughter on her 700 Rem, but she is aware of it and checks it all the time.

For those who have Vanguard rifles with the two position safety that does not allow the bolt to open unless in the fire position, the removal of the locking lug under the bolt will allow you to remove a live round without taking the safety off. It does not affect the strength or create any safety issues with the rifle.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Of th e8 Remington 700's I own only two have a bolt that opens with the saftey on. Those last two are ones I bought in 1996 and 97. I just open the flooor plate to remove the rounds in the mag and then open the bolt with the saftey off no big deal.

 Al


----------



## StretchNM (Dec 22, 2008)

Formula233 said:


> ....
> ....... Oh, dad also reloads and shoots reloads. I have had a couple of his loads not load right in my gun. I dont shoot often so I just shoot factory loads. Thanks for any help.


My Rem700ADL in 30-06 bolt will not open unless safety is OFF. It is a newer model.

Your Dad might be neck-sizing his reloads and, if your brother's rifle's chamber is smaller than your Dad's rifle, there's why the rounds won't quite fit. He'll probably have to full-length size the cases that'll go for your brother's rifle. Once he fires them in HIS rifle, then gives the brass to your Day, he can go back to using neck-sized rounds.


----------



## David Schirmer (Oct 8, 2009)

Formula233 said:


> 1st this is my dads gun a older like 1990 or so 700 adl 30-06. Very good condition and not more then 500 round shot thru it. The problem is you cant open the bolt unless the take the saftey off??????????? I have told him for years that you should not have to put the saftey on fire to unload your gun?????? I have the same gun a few years newer and you can open the bolt either way. Now he says it nothing wrong with it and has always been like that. Now he just turned 80 and I hate to say does not remember like he use to. ANyway He is giving this gun to my brother and I am worried. My brother live 5 hours away and is unemploied so I dont think he has the money for a gunsmith. Anybody every had this problem and is it a possible easy fix. Oh, dad also reloads and shoots reloads. I have had a couple of his loads not load right in my gun. I dont shoot often so I just shoot factory loads. Thanks for any help.





> I had 2 rifles like that and took them to gunsmith and had it fixed. It cost $20.00 a rifle. Remington paid the rest. I don't know if they still are or not. It's an unsafe condition and Remington did get sued for it. Idon't what became it.


----------



## deathwind (Apr 17, 2005)

Try here.

http://www.remington.com/safety/safety_ ... n_program/


----------



## donaldcolvin (Oct 29, 2009)

Formula233 said:


> 1st this is my dads gun a older like 1990 or so 700 adl 30-06. Very good condition and not more then 500 round shot thru it. The problem is you cant open the bolt unless the take the saftey off??????????? I have told him for years that you should not have to put the saftey on fire to unload your gun?????? I have the same gun a few years newer and you can open the bolt either way. Now he says it nothing wrong with it and has always been like that. Now he just turned 80 and I hate to say does not remember like he use to. ANyway He is giving this gun to my brother and I am worried. My brother live 5 hours away and is unemploied so I dont think he has the money for a gunsmith. Anybody every had this problem and is it a possible easy fix. Oh, dad also reloads and shoots reloads. I have had a couple of his loads not load right in my gun. I dont shoot often so I just shoot factory loads. Thanks for any help.


hay man i asked my uncle about that and he said that it just was because of the make of the gun and that is just how the gun is made i tried for ya fron donny c


----------

